# Connecting Dish TV with computer?



## Billy155mm (Sep 29, 2007)

Connecting Dish TV with computer?

  Friends, I’ve DishTV [e.g like that TATA Sky] for seeing channels on my TV. IS there anyway to connect it to computer? [without and TV Tuner Card?]


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 29, 2007)

Billy155mm said:
			
		

> Connecting Dish TV with computer?
> 
> Friends, I’ve DishTV [e.g like that TATA Sky] for seeing channels on my TV. IS there anyway to connect it to computer? [without and TV Tuner Card?]


For viewing TV in computer u must required TV tuner card internal or external. As far as I know subcriber of Dish TV or Tata Sky they will give u only on receiver unless u applied for more than one. It is also not permisable 
to connect two TV. If u wish to watch 2 TV from one connection u have to contact with the Dish TV dealer, they will charge u for another receiver only and also the subscription rate will be half.
Alternatively u can connect 2 tv through Y connection, but same channel will be shown in both the TV also the picture quality will be poor. So I think there is no benifit, better u contact with the dealer.


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

it has a serial connector and i hav read some days back that it can be used to connect dish tv to pc.the site where i read this was www.saveondish.com

they said to download some drivers for it but i didn't found the drivers for download becoz the site which is providing downloads is in german.
Hindi toh aati nehi to german kahan se ayegi


----------



## Billy155mm (Sep 29, 2007)

hey thanks Mr.Utsav, and Mr.SkGhosh,

BtW there is some sort of COM port behind that settop box of Dish TV, i was wondering if we just plug it with computer will it do anything? [Though i don't have such wire]

But if someone has, plz try and let it be known to world what happens?


----------



## utsav (Sep 29, 2007)

thats what i am saying that there is a com port(serial port)


----------



## bikdel (Sep 30, 2007)

common is this a JOKE?

u wanna tell that a serial port can be used to stream video to a TV from the SET-TOP box?

man the serial ports function at 115 kbps...... even usb 2.0 which works @ 480 mbps becomes too narrow with higher detail pictures.....
lol

instead of TV, it should hae been PC..... ok?


----------



## utsav (Sep 30, 2007)

^^i know this that serial ports can function at a max of 115kbps. but i interpreted what i read there.dishtv has recently launched a vga box for watching tv signals on pc.its available for 4.1 k and monthly 300rs subscription


----------



## vinaya20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Billy155mm said:
			
		

> Connecting Dish TV with computer?
> 
> Friends, I’ve DishTV [e.g like that TATA Sky] for seeing channels on my TV. IS there anyway to connect it to computer? [without and TV Tuner Card?]


 
 YES u can view your DishTV or TATA Sky anywhere on any number of TVs even on COmputer from your work place also using SlingBox, or HAVA.
EVEN ON YOUR MOBILE PHONE.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

vinaya20 said:
			
		

> YES u can view your DishTV or TATA Sky anywhere on any number of TVs even on COmputer from your work place also using SlingBox, or HAVA.
> EVEN ON YOUR MOBILE PHONE.


Will you please give detail.


----------



## vinaya20 (Oct 3, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Will you please give detail.


 
google...HAVA or SlingBox,
say www.myhava.com           www.slingmedia.com
u have it there...


----------



## ngage.dev (Oct 4, 2007)

im using windows media center 2005 in my pc. recenty i buy Frontech tv tuner card model no JIL-0606. It works perfect with its bundled softwares. but when i use in built media center for seeing tv it show  No Hardwares found.Use proper hardware and softwares.

can any1 plz help me how i see tv on my media center application?
Plz help me and reply me in my e-mail id: dev2_dev22000@yahoo.co.in


----------

